# How to become a contractor or sub contractor for Directv



## sbarger1974 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys im trying to find what I have to do to become a contractor for Directv I have worked in this field and decided that I'm tired of making other people rich while I just stay the same. I already have a business license, federal id number and satellite parts distributors. If anyone can help i would appreciate much. Thanks!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I would talk to some of the distributors that you are in contact with.


----------



## jdogi70 (Jun 3, 2008)

sbarger1974 said:


> Hey guys im trying to find what I have to do to become a contractor for Directv I have worked in this field and decided that I'm tired of making other people rich while I just stay the same. I already have a business license, federal id number and satellite parts distributors. If anyone can help i would appreciate much. Thanks!


I'm also trying to become a contractor maybe you can help me and i can help i used to work for an hsp but now they were bought out by directv. i still have a friend who is a supervisor there and is getting me the required info. as soon as i get it i will pass it on to you. can you help me with how do i get my licenses and stuff i have some money to invest. thanks for your help.


----------

